# Need help developing a puppy contract.



## VonReissaus (May 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, we are on our second litter of Shepherd pups and I would like to offer our clients a solid contract that protects them as well as Von Reissaus Kennel.

I have read several on the web but I'm looking for breeder recommendations on what has worked well for you over the years. We offer pet grade puppies and our Sire and Dam come from really strong bloodlines, so we have no problem offering a guarantee.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not a breeder, so I can't help with what to include in a contract, though I think it would be helpful if you post what it is that you're guaranteeing. Also, just wanted to let you know that it is illegal in your state to sell puppies before 8 weeks old, I noticed on your page that you're selling at 7 weeks.


----------



## VonReissaus (May 2, 2014)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I'm not a breeder, so I can't help with what to include in a contract, though I think it would be helpful if you post what it is that you're guaranteeing. Also, just wanted to let you know that it is illegal in your state to sell puppies before 8 weeks old, I noticed on your page that you're selling at 7 weeks.


Thanks for the info, our page has been updated. 

We are looking for just a basic health and wellness guarantee.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

VonReissaus said:


> Thanks for the info, our page has been updated.
> 
> We are looking for just a basic health and wellness guarantee.


Oh good! There's many good reasons to keep the puppies together until 8 weeks. 
I'm sure someone will be able to help with the contact.


----------

